# Hexagon Struktur



## Roaster (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich würde mich nicht gerade als Photoshop Neuling bezeichnen. Trotzdem beiss ich mir daran die Zähne aus.

Ich will einfach nur einen Hintergrund machen, der eine Hexagonstruktur enthält. Ich habe mal ein Beispielbild angehangen.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## King Euro (7. Juli 2004)

Du musst es dir als Textur zeichen, also so, dass du es immer wieder aneinander legen kannst. Dann kannst du es als Muster speichern ( Bearbeiten > Muster festlegen...) und mit dem Füllwerkzeug auf die Hintergrundebene legen. Ich hoffe ich war dir eine Hilfe!


----------



## King Euro (7. Juli 2004)

Ich habe da mal was vorbereitet: 

das musst du nur noch öffnen und als Muster festlegen!

Kannst es auch noch überarbeiten! Mach es einfach wie du es brauchst, kannst es ja auch nachmalen.... du machst das schon!


----------



## Lobi (7. Juli 2004)

Ganz einfach.
Erstelle Dir mit Hilfe der Hilfslinien ein Hexagon.
Die gleichmässigen Längen der Linien erhälst du entweder mit einem Auge auf die Informationspalette oder in dem Du erst eine Linie ziehst, sie dann 5 mal kopierst und die Linien dann so wie du sie brauchst drehst und spiegelst!
vernünftig drehen kann man gut in dem man den genauen Winkel oben in der Leiste angiebt statt von Hand zu drehen!

Setz das ganze als Hexagon zusammen und verbinde die Ebenen.

Dann verdoppelst du das Hexagon.

Setze rechts und links je zwei Hexagone an das erste... sauber arbeiten (die Linien müssen genau übereinander liegen!)

Dann schneidest du dein Bild zurecht... und zwar...

Obere Grenze ist die obere Linie des mittleren H's... untere Grenze ist die unter linie des H's... 

rechte grenze ist die Mitte der oberen Linie des rechten H's... linke Grenze ist die Mitte der oberen Linie des linken H's....

Nun das ganze als Muster speichern... fertig.

hier noch ein Beispiel:


----------



## King Euro (7. Juli 2004)

Schneller 

Ich habe das hexagon so erstellt:
Ich habe mir das Polygon-Werkzeug genommen( "U" und dann oben auswählen) und die Seitenzahl auf "6"gestellt, dann habe ich es aufgezogen, und danach noch "skaliert". Darauhin noch ein paar mal kopieren, zurechtschneiden, als Muster festlegen... fertig!


----------



## Roaster (7. Juli 2004)

So habe ich es auch versucht, aber den falschen Ansatz gewählt.
Vielen Dank Euch Beiden für die Hilfe.

Gruß
Martin


----------

